

Ask HN: How do YC/Techstars partners get compensated? - vinnyglennon

I assume it is a % of the returns and different per person, but is this vested? Is it only the delta of the companies since that partner joined?
======
alphast0rm
For YC, this is from their application page:

We usually invest $11,000 + $3000n, where n is the number of participating
founders, up to 3 (i.e. 2 founders get $17,000, 3 or more get $20,000), in
return for between 2% and 10% of the company. The average is 7%. [1]

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

~~~
karamazov
The question is asking about YC/techstar _partners_ , not founders.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Yep, I am referring to the actual partners.
[http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/How-are-YC-partners-
compen...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/How-are-YC-partners-compensated)
is the only data point I know of so far.

